# A Case Of What ?



## Doc (5/1/06)

A few years back I did a job and went the extra mile for the customer and my boss of the time rang to thank me and asked what my favourite beer was.
At that time it was Goesser Dark which is an Austrian beer from Graz which you can get in Sydney.
Got home from work that day and there was a case sitting on my door step.

So to go all hyperthetical, if you were offered a case of beer that you got to chose what it was, what would you choose ?
Remember it has to be available in the town/city you live in, in order for it to be located (hyperthetically by your boss) and delivered to your house.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Mr Bond (5/1/06)

Weihenstephaner Dunkel Weizen :chug:


----------



## redbeard (5/1/06)

pilsner urquell or maybe dogbolter (available?) or the winter standby - guinness


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/1/06)

Doc said:
 

> A few years back I did a job and went the extra mile for the customer and my boss of the time rang to thank me and asked what my favourite beer was.
> At that time it was Goesser Dark which is an Austrian beer from Graz which you can get in Sydney.
> Got home from work that day and there was a case sitting on my door step.
> 
> ...



Bloody hell Doc, up here in bundy there is no choice, hmm let me think XXXX, VB, Carlton Draught??? I would have to settle for (given your restrictions) a mixed carton of Malt Shovel <_< oh well.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## timmy (5/1/06)

I was asked this at the end of a big commissioning job and before i could reply i had a slab of Heineken in my hands.

He took off before I could say Schofferhoffer.

I didn't complain, I had no HB on hand at the time.


----------



## Murray (5/1/06)

Probably a case of Gouden Carolous Classic.


----------



## pint of lager (5/1/06)

That is tough Doc, I have the same problem as Andrew. 

There isn't much here. I have seen LCPA around, plus sometimes a few specialties. There was Hoegaarden Wit around at Christmas, plus one bottlo had a case of Forbidden Fruit sitting on the counter they were specialing off to get rid of it.

So a mixed case of Hoegaarden please, but I suspect either the boss won't find it, or it will be old stock that has been sitting around for yonks. 

Instead, could I have a bottle of single malt Scotch please?


----------



## tangent (5/1/06)

leffe blond or chimay trippel atm
(~$180 a carton in ADL?)


----------



## Aaron (5/1/06)

To pick something that is available and something I would drink a whole case of in a reasonable time frame......


I would have to go for the Westmalle 12 I think. A great beer and very easy drinking.


----------



## nonicman (5/1/06)

Have found a few bottles of Shepherd Neame Spitfire Ale up here so would ask for that, though would have to provide a backstop option of LCPA, Guiness or Schofferhoffer.


----------



## Screwtop (5/1/06)

L. C. P. A


----------



## Darren (5/1/06)

Any belgian style with a cork in it


----------



## Batz (5/1/06)

Give me $50.00 thanks

I'll brew my own :super: 

Batz


----------



## NRB (5/1/06)

Aventinus, hands down.


----------



## Stoodoo (5/1/06)

Even though I have yet to find it, I am sure my boss has better resources than me, and would be able to locate a slab of Gambrinus for me.

Cheers


----------



## muga (5/1/06)

Lowenbrau Original.. it's my favorite beer at the moment


----------



## sosman (5/1/06)

My boss:







* google images and lots of beer is a deadly combo :wacko:


----------



## Thunderlips (5/1/06)

Doc said:


> So to go all hyperthetical, if you were offered a case of beer that you got to chose what it was, what would you choose ?
> [post="101103"][/post]​


I haven't tried many foreign beers so my choice is probably very boring in comparison but I'm a big fan of Belhaven Scottish Ale. The only reason I tried it in the first place was because I wanted to try beer from my parents country of birth. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Kai (6/1/06)

A case of anything at all? it would be a case of beer I brewed for myself. If not, a case another generous homebrewer brewed for me. Not that I'm saying I can do better, it's just easier that way, you know.


----------



## Prof. Pils (6/1/06)

Definitely Urquell by air freight if I'm not paying. :beerbang:


----------



## berapnopod (6/1/06)

Rochefort 10

Shame they don't sell Dogfish Head in Australia.

Berp.


----------



## Shunty (6/1/06)

Mixed case of Emmersons - 1812/APA/Bookbinder


----------



## jaytee (6/1/06)

Limburg Hopsmaker - fresh from the brewery, picking it up next week !


----------



## nonicman (6/1/06)

Batz said:


> Give me $50.00 thanks
> 
> I'll brew my own :super:
> 
> ...



That makes sense and would be alot more satisfying.


----------



## Bobby (6/1/06)

trumer pils. or a mix of ms beers.


----------



## barneyhanway (6/1/06)

I'll second the mixed case of Emmersons.
Maybe throw in a couple of Pink Elephant SPA's


----------



## Jazman (6/1/06)

i would go for a case of emersons too i love the organic pils if not lcpa will do or lowenbrua


----------



## Malnourished (6/1/06)

Working for the government means this is an extremely hypothetical question for me, but right now I'd definitely go for Aecht Schlenkerla Mrzen.


----------



## Snow (6/1/06)

I'd probably go for a mixed case of the Unibrou range (Raftman, Maudite, etc), as it is a very good selection of Belgian styles, even though they're brewed in Canada.

- Snow


----------



## BennyBrewster (6/1/06)

Hook me up with JS Strong ale, my boss would struggle to find anything you cant get at the Woolies bottlo.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/1/06)

Murray said:


> Probably a case of Gouden Carolous Classic.
> [post="101114"][/post]​



Same here  !


----------



## RichLum (6/1/06)

Chimay Blue

Mountain Goat High Tail Ale as a backup


----------



## jayse (6/1/06)

I'd go something brittish here, something I could have a session on and polish of in one night :chug: :chug: 
Landord maybe :super: 


Out on the tiles
Jayse


----------



## BeerIsGood (6/1/06)

muga said:


> Lowenbrau Original.. it's my favorite beer at the moment
> [post="101158"][/post]​



I'm with you, muga, but you musn't forget the umlauts!  ie: Lwenbru


----------



## Kramer (6/1/06)

Good on ya Doc, I live in Gladstone so I have the same problem as Andrew  All I can get here is the usual megaswill! So I will have to go................................




Powers Gold...... h34r: Its cheap and easy to come by!........ Now slipping into my flame suit! Hope it works!


----------



## KoNG (6/1/06)

i'd probably send him to northmead... and ask for timmy taylors.. or fiddlers elbow, something like that.. even old perculiar. yum
(if i save up 2 work christmas vouchers of $50 at Myer.. i could sell them to SWMBO and grab the case myself)


----------



## Gerard_M (6/1/06)

I am self employed which means my boss is too tight to shout me a beer! :angry: 
I guess I would have to ask for the freshest case of quality Pilsner available. Now that is hard to achieve in the dry land of Oz. Maybe some Matilda Bay Pils, I forget which one of them I liked, but hard to get here in the east.




KoNG said:


> (if i save up 2 work christmas vouchers of $50 at Myer.. i could sell them to SWMBO and grab the case myself)
> [post="101281"][/post]​


Very classy KoNG!

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## TidalPete (6/1/06)

nonicman said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Give me $50.00 thanks
> ...



My middle son has been in Dublin for the last three years & there is still no sign of the promised pallet of Guinness (Suprise!  )
In lieu of that I would take Batz's silver medal beer *and *the $50.
No brown-nosing here Batz  , if it's a silver medal I'll drink it.

:beer:


----------



## ryanator (6/1/06)

I think I would have to go for a carton of Guinness. Can't get enough of the stuff!


----------



## Mr Bond (6/1/06)

Gerard_M said:


> I am self employed which means my boss is too tight to shout me a beer! :angry:
> 
> 
> [post="101299"][/post]​



Self confessed "TIGHT ARSE" like me EH Gerard.......?


----------



## Darren (6/1/06)

the clap


----------



## redbeard (6/1/06)

Kramer said:


> Powers Gold...... h34r: Its cheap and easy to come by!........
> [post="101276"][/post]​




i didnt realise the powers brand still existed. Kramer, is gold the only one available ?

(fond memories of powers bitter?)


----------



## Weizguy (6/1/06)

A carton of TED , please!

No, I dare not ask, as I'd get one bought for me b4 I could tell the boss that I was joking and what I really would like is a case of Czech Budweiser. Yep, Czech! They call it Budvar here. Not that US Budweiser. Snaked the name etc... Don't get me started!

...unless there is another classy pils that comes in larger, 500ml bottles? Maybe Kozel?

(to borrow a clever farewell...) beers

Seth


----------



## barfridge (6/1/06)

Kramer said:


> Good on ya Doc, I live in Gladstone so I have the same problem as Andrew  All I can get here is the usual megaswill! So I will have to go................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I lived in Gladstone the Young Australian (cnr Tank and Auckalnd St) always had the best selection, but that's not saying much at all. The other places had XXXX and bundy, thats about it. Oh, and crownies for when the boss was shouting.


----------



## Tony M (6/1/06)

Weizguy said:


> No, I dare not ask, as I'd get one bought for me b4 I could tell the boss that I was joking and what I really would like is a case of Czech Budweiser. Yep, Czech! They call it Budvar here. Not that US Budweiser. Snaked the name etc... Don't get me started!
> 
> ...unless there is another classy pils that comes in larger, 500ml bottles? Maybe Kozel?
> 
> ...




Sitting here in Prague, I'm shedding a tear for you blokes. The Urquell is so fresh the Saaz is mouth puckering and the Kozel Cerni is sliding down like nectar. And there is a mind numbing selection of other beers from neighbouring countries that I've never heard of.
And........... this is the bit that will make you sick. A crate of Kozel (20 X 500ml.) is 200 CzK. Thats 55 cents a bottle folks!!! Urquell really hits the old hip pocket. Its nearly 70 cents/500ml. Har, Har, Har.


----------



## nonicman (6/1/06)

Going to Ceske Budejovice (Budvar) or Pilzen Tony? They are both well worth the day trip if only to sample the unfiltered versions. Lucky bastard. :chug: :beer:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (6/1/06)

I hate you tony.


----------



## Weizguy (6/1/06)

Dear Tone,



> <abbrev>Sitting here in Prague, I'm shedding a tear for you blokes.</abbrev>


Nooooooooo, that's not what I asked! I said "Please have a beer for us while you're there", not "shed a tear 4 us while ur there".

OK, now according to my count...Well 129 beers is good, but U haven't even started on _your_ beer yet. 

We now have 1819 members, so, in order to have a beer for each of us, you need to downsize your portions, and scull up! :beerbang: 

If U have any intention of having a beer 4 urself while ur there, U better get drinking, coz ours come first. You know we'll get one 4 U when we go there, dont U? :beer: 

luv
Seth


----------



## barfridge (7/1/06)

Yeah Tony, you're a complete bastard!

However, you could find your back into our good books by shameless bribery, with perhaps some fine eastern european beers (if you can find any, that is).


----------



## Josh (7/1/06)

Never tried Pilsner Urquell but I reckon after a case I'd have acquired a taste for it


----------



## Weizguy (7/1/06)

Josh,

I reckon you'd need less than a case,...unles you're a hardcore TED drinker.

Either way, an entire carton of this fluid should convert U.

Testify!! 

Seth


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/1/06)

Landlord, Ruddles County or London Pride, thank very much.


----------



## Weizguy (7/1/06)

Sorry Boss..., I hope U haven't bought that beer 4 me yet.

I've decided that I want a case of Topvar. Yeah, the ones with the scratch-off bikinis on the girly labels.
That's what I'm talking about!

Seth


----------



## kook (8/1/06)

If it was to be from the supermarket, probably something like Fullers London Porter, or Westmalle Dubbel.

If they were to go to a beer shop then any Drie Fontaine, Cantillon or even just Rodenbach


----------



## badwolf (9/1/06)

Doc said:


> A few years back I did a job and went the extra mile for the customer and my boss of the time rang to thank me and asked what my favourite beer was.
> At that time it was Goesser Dark which is an Austrian beer from Graz which you can get in Sydney.
> Got home from work that day and there was a case sitting on my door step.
> 
> ...



Swan Stout !

Nothing better than having a BBQ in your mouth while youre having a beer too !


----------



## Prof. Pils (9/1/06)

Tony M said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > No, I dare not ask, as I'd get one bought for me b4 I could tell the boss that I was joking and what I really would like is a case of Czech Budweiser. Yep, Czech! They call it Budvar here. Not that US Budweiser. Snaked the name etc... Don't get me started!
> ...


AAAAHHH! I dont want to hear this. I'm going to bed.Dream of fresh Urquell on tap!
Goodnight.


----------



## jase0_1 (9/1/06)

i had a case of hansa beer once it was nice realy cold ,got it in melb.was cheap as too.


----------



## jase0_1 (9/1/06)

any one got a receipe for a honey beer??????


----------



## jase0_1 (9/1/06)

maybe even putting honey in when it brewss ???


----------



## tangent (9/1/06)

mate - search and links buttons up the top + google
if you've done 10 minutes of research youself and still have a question about honey beers, by all means fire away....


----------



## jase0_1 (9/1/06)

your right,did that my next beer is gunna have some honey in it..............


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/1/06)

Tony M said:


> Sitting here in Prague, I'm shedding a tear for you blokes. The Urquell is so fresh the Saaz is mouth puckering and the Kozel Cerni is sliding down like nectar. And there is a mind numbing selection of other beers from neighbouring countries that I've never heard of.
> And........... this is the bit that will make you sick. A crate of Kozel (20 X 500ml.) is 200 CzK. Thats 55 cents a bottle folks!!! Urquell really hits the old hip pocket. Its nearly 70 cents/500ml. Har, Har, Har.
> [post="101340"][/post]​



Tony.

While you're there try and organize a trip to the Staropramen brewery over in Prague 5. Not too far on the tram. The complimentary pint from the lagering tanks is to die for.  

Also if you can seek out some off-street tavern that has Krusovice on tap you'll be suprised at how much better it fares in it's native environment. You may even only wind up paying the overly-inflated price of about 40c a pint. :beerbang: Pairs up well with the knedlo, zelo, vepro. :beer: :

Warren -


----------



## Scotty (10/1/06)

Samual Adams definately.

Scotty


----------



## Tony M (10/1/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Tony.
> 
> While you're there try and organize a trip to the Staropramen brewery over in Prague 5. Not too far on the tram. The complimentary pint from the lagering tanks is to die for.
> 
> ...


Warren,
Staropramen is about to be knocked down for residential sites. Presumably it is still working as the doors were open when I drove past a couple of days ago. One of the megabrewers (South Efrican I think) owns it. You are right about the freshness of the beer in the bars, they are an absolute delight but I've found that some of the bars appear to have special "tourist" kegs as I've been to places where the beer seemed somewhat diluted.


----------



## Jazzafish (10/1/06)

More than likely I'll give him a list of grains, hops and yeast to buy... then I'd invite him over and brew it. Teach him all about beer!

But if I didn't like my boss, I'd ask for Little Creatures Pale Ale, or James Squire Golden Ale. Seems to be my favourite summer beers at the moment.


----------



## tangent (10/1/06)

> Samual Adams definately.
> 
> Scotty



the whole brewery Scotty? 
their pale is good if you can get your hands on it


----------



## mikem108 (10/1/06)

A case of Duvel or Speckled Hen.

When I was in a band we always used to always get given two cases of VB on the rider even when we begged to swap 2 cases of VB for one case of more palatable
euro lager the venues would not relent. We would end up hurtling cans of VB out of the tour van as grenades on the way back to the hotel.
Now years later, at my current job, although most customers know not to bring us VB this year we were handed a case VB for a job well done. Well they couldn't have thought too much of it because the crap was 5 months past the use by date and even the most undesenring beer drinkers wouldn't touch it. We binned it and sent the carton with the expiry date back to where it came from.


----------



## Darren (10/1/06)

mikem108 said:


> Now years later, at my current job, although most customers know not to bring us VB this year we were handed a case VB for a job well done. Well they couldn't have thought too much of it because the crap was 5 months past the use by date and even the most undesenring beer drinkers wouldn't touch it. We binned it and sent the carton with the expiry date back to where it came from.
> [post="101858"][/post]​




Slightly off topic, but I went to a conference this year. They served up cans of VB that had the 2003-2004 cricket series advertised on them.
They were free and you could drink as many as you liked  Funny thing is people were knockin em back as fast as they could.


----------



## jase0_1 (10/1/06)

the wicked ale brewery we have over here in wa is x lent a little expensive but worth it .dirty dans dark delight is to die for i love it.


----------



## Airgead (10/1/06)

When I left my last job my leaving gift was a mixed case of Belgan and German beers. 

From memory it was a couple each of - Duvel, Chimay (red, blue and white), Hoegarden (Grand Cru and forbidden fruit I think it was called), Schofferhoffer (Heffe and Kristelweizen), Belle Vue Framboise (the missus snaffled that).

That went down a treat.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (10/1/06)

I would have to say MG Hightail Ale or Bridge Road Brewers Australian Ale.

Or if he cant get past coles or safeway I'll have a JS Pils


----------



## lagernut (13/1/06)

TENNENTS LAGER OR DAB


----------



## Stoodoo (21/2/06)

I still haven't been able to get the local beer outlets to source any Gambrinus for me, however they brought in a case of Emerson's pilsner for me. MMMMmmmmmm, CRISP, PREMIUM ORGANIC LAGER. What an absolute taste sensation. Without a doubt, this is the beer what I'd want my boss to buy for me.

Cheers


----------



## wiggins (22/2/06)

A carton of caffreys red from Ireland,goood stuff.


----------



## Andrew (22/2/06)

> Thats easy, a case of Klaus's Dark Ale. Brewed in Beechworth by the Bridge Road Brewers. My boss has a fuel card so he can drive 1 1/2 hours to get it.



Hey Chippy, I think you'll find his name is Kraus, not Klaus. Ben Kraus.
And I must admit he is brewing some damn fine beer at the moment. Keep an eye on this lad in the future, he is good.

I drank a lot of his beer when we were de-commissioning the 'other' brewery in Beechworth to bring back here to SA.

Cheers!


----------

